# My layout: Scratch build coaling tower.



## Ken Huck (4 mo ago)

Well, here I am with my latest (6th) layout. 
HO (1/87 scale) gauge.
Freelance, not really based on anything real or imaginary.


----------



## Ken Huck (4 mo ago)

Ken Huck said:


> Well, here I am with my latest (6th) layout.
> HO (1/87 scale) gauge.
> Freelance, not really based on anything real or imaginary.
> 
> View attachment 588767


----------



## Ken Huck (4 mo ago)




----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Ken Huck said:


> View attachment 588771
> View attachment 588774
> View attachment 588773


Ken Huck;

Beautiful work!

Traction Fan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The tower looks great and I really like the trestle.


----------



## Grumpy468 (4 mo ago)

Awesome work Ken.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed, great workmanship.  
Superb detailing.

Magic


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Awesome work I’m a sucker for trestles


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Those are some huge clams.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

But a very small dinosaur.  

Magic


----------

